# Quota Permit Reporting



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi All.

I have a Quota permit that was issued in October 2014 with the condition that I need to report to DHA every 12 months.

The DHA website indicates that holders of Quota Permits should email their documents to an email provided on the website and for any queries, there is also a number given.

I sent in my reporting docs in July 2015 but did not receive any sort of reply form DHA.They are supposed to email me a scanned letter indicating that I have complied.

Every month from June up to end of December, I have emailed the DHA using the provided email address but none has replied to me.I have even emailed some individuals on the DHA website but also noone has responded.

I called the number given and it was answered at VFS who indicated that they have no idea why DHA put their number on their website as they do not deal with Quota Permit reporting.

I then called DHA call center and the consultant indicated that he does not know if the Quota permit email address as given on the DHA website is being attended to and also that he cannot refer me to anyone else from DHA to forward my Query.

My question is, for those with Quota Permits, did you report in the last year and receive any response?

Kind Regards


----------



## clivemalungah (Sep 27, 2014)

It seems there is no reply/feedback on that email, I sent my docs in Jan 2015 and have given up on follow-ups


----------



## Anold (Jan 13, 2016)

*Mr*

Good Day T, when you send the email to HA, please ensure that your attachments are less than 2mb. You will get an automated response. Its unfortunate I haven't heard somebody who got a scanned copy. Try this time


----------



## pepsy (Jun 22, 2015)

I got a response from this email address with the attached confirmation letter [email protected] , hope it will of assistance to you.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

When you apply for your next visa Pepsy, just make sure that you submit a printed out version of the email that you sent as proof that you have complied.


----------

